#  Erste Hilfe >   Ct thorax kontrollierungswürdig? >

## Stoffl

Vielleicht kann mir jemand bei diesem Befund helfen? (ich hatte ein thorax ct weg. Schmerzen, meine Eltern sind beide an Lungenkrebs verstorben (hätten außerdem beide eine chronische Sarkoidose) und meine Schwester hatte mit 35 Jahren Brustkrebs.) 
"Im Weichteilfenster im Mediastinum kein Anhaltspunkt für pathologische Lymphknoten. Keine eindeutigen Pleuraergüsse oder Verkalkungen.
in der Lungenfensterung denn eine einzige 1 cm große Emphysemblase rechts ventral auf Schicht 18. Die Trachea unauffällig, die Bronchialaufzweigungen ohne Hinweis auf stenosierenden Prozess. Rundherde finden sich nicht, allerdings zeigt sich der Pleura aufgelagert eine augezipfelte Verdichtungsstruktur dorsolateral auf Schicht 16 mit höchstens 1 cm größer sowie auf der Gegenseite dorsal auf Schicht 8 eine 15x25 mm große Verdichtungsstruktur. Von beiden Prozessen laufen strangförmig, immer dünner werdende Verdichtungszüge Richtung Hilus. Postentzündlicher Prozess?
Jedenfalls unbedingt kontrollierungswürdig bei Fumus Anamnese."
Ich verstehe nur Bahnhof, und was bedeutet kontrollierungswürdig?
Vielen Dank!

----------


## josie

Hallo Stoffi!  

> was bedeutet kontrollierungswürdig?

 Daß es kontrolliert werden sollte, also erneut ein CT. Besprich das mit deinem Arzt, der dich zum CT überwiesen hat

----------


## StefanD.

Hallo Stoffi, 
für Dich ist wichtig das es im Bereich des Mittelfellraumes keinen Anhaltspunkt gibt für krankhaft veränderte Lymphknoten. Auch kein Ansammlung von Flüssigkeit zwischen Lunge und Brustkorb Pleura dem Brustfell was u.a.  die Lunge umschliesst ). 
Ein Lungenemphysem ist ein Bereich mit einer  irreversible Überblähung  hier Blasenförmig. rechts vorn also Bauchseite. Die Luftröhre unauffällig. Nun scharf abzugrenzende Rundherde 1-4 cm finden sich nicht. Die Ursache können Entzündungen usw. sein. Es können aber auch Abkapselungen sein.
 Hier ist die Rede von Verdichtungen, das können z.B. narbige Veränderungen nach entzündlichen Prozessen sein! Ob man da in Deinem Fall von einer Pleuraschwiele  ausgehen kann dies sollte Dir derPulmologe vorOrt erzählen.  
Zitat - Von beiden Prozessen laufen strangförmig, immer dünner werdende Verdichtungszüge Richtung Hilus. Als Hilus bezeichnet man  zu - und abgehende Gefässe , Nerven und die Luftröhre (Bronchien) .  In Deinem Fall unterhalb  der Bronchien.  Hier kann man den Hilus zwischen den beiden Lungenflügeln gut sehen  (oberhalb des Herzens).  http://www.physiologie-online.com/ana_media/Lungen-Pulmo-Herz.jpg 
(Link u.U. herauskopieren und in Adresszeile einfügen falls ..) 
Bedingt durch die Ausbreitung Richtung Hilus sollte man dies schon entsprechend abklären und überwachen. Was Du beruflich machst ob Du rauchst ?  
Eine Sarkoidose   akut als Löfgren Syndrom da bilden sich kleinste Knötchen ((Granulome)) mit entsprechender  Immunantwort  dies ist eine Erkrankung des Bindegewebes was nicht nur die Lunge  sondern auch andere wichtige Organe befällt!  ( siehe Morbus Boeck oder Morbus Schaumann-Besnier). Es gibt auch eine Neurosarkoidose .. Wenn die Eltern betroffen waren besteht eine zwanzigmal erhöhte Wahrscheinlichkeit das die Kinder auch erkranken!
Das heisst bei  Dir sollte man  also  schon genauer hinschauen - wenn dann ein Befund kommt  pathologische Lymphknoten dann  wird es langsam schwierig! Bei Dir steht da kein Anhaltspunkt  auf ....Also alles noch im "grünen Bereich".   Gruss Stefan

----------


## Stoffl

Vielen Dank für die ausführliche Erklärung! 
gruss Stoffl

----------

